# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Trapped Under Water

## Lulubelle

I have lots of nightmares. The one I experience most often, usually two or three times a week, is that I'm trapped underwater. I can get to the surface of the water, but I can't break it. There's some kind of unseen force pushing me back down. It's always important in the dream that I'm not being pulled, but pushed from above. I can breathe, but I have to struggle to do so, and I'm aware that it's only a matter of time before I'm not able to anymore. In my dream, I'm always trying to break through the surface and get out of the water, and I'm screaming with everything in me, but no noise will come out.

Surprisingly enough, I love the water. I'm not afraid of it at all when I'm awake. I surf and swim and dive and snorkel with no trouble or trepidation at all. However, when I'm dreaming, I'm petrified of water. I've always found that strange.

----------


## Baron Samedi

You are a mermaid. Have no fear.

----------

